# نظام تغذية المياه



## architect one (23 ديسمبر 2009)

نظام تغذية المياه

جزء (1) : عام
1/1	يتضمن القسم 
أ

ب	-

-	توريد وتركيب نظام شبكة تغذية المياه . 
نظام تمديدات مواسير توزيع المياه شاملا تمديدات المواسير لماء الشرب الساخن والبارد والتركيبات والأعمال التخصصية داخل المبنى وإلى نقطة التوصيل بالمرافق الخارجية .

1/2	المراجع
أ	-	astm	الجمعية الأمريكية للاختبار والمواد 
astm a53	مواصفات المواسير الصلب الأسود المغموسة على الساخن والمغلفة بالزنك (مجلفنة) ملحومة وبدون لحامات
astm a181	المطروقات من الصلب الكربوني للمواسير للأغراض العامة
astm b32	مواصفات معدن اللحام 
astm b75	الأنابيب النحاسية بدون لحامات
astm b88	أنابيب المياه النحاسية بدون لحامات 
astm d1785	مواسير من لدائن البلاستيك بولي فينيل كلورايد بلاستيك pvc ـ جدول 40 ، 80 ، 120
astm d2000	المنتجات المطاطية في التطبيقات ذاتية الحركة .
Astm d2467	تركيبات نوع جلبه من لدائن البلاستيك ( فينيل كلورايد ) pvc جدول 80
astm d2564	اللاصق المذيب لمواسير وتركيبات من لدائن بلاستيك بولي فينيل كلورايد pvc
astm d2855	صنع وصلات ملحومة باللاصق الذائب مع مواسير وتركيبات من لدائن بلاستيك بولي فينيل كلورايد pvc
astm d3139	وصلات مواسير الضغط من لدائن بلاستيك باستخدام مواد إحكام ايلاستوميريك مرنه
ب	-	ansi	المعهد الوطني الأمريكي للمواصفات القياسية
ansi a21.10	تركيبات من حديد رمادي وحديد قابل للسحب للماء والسوائل الأخرى
ansi a21.10	ملحق إلى ansi a21.10
ansi a112.26.1	مانعات طرق الماء
ansi b2.1	لوالب المواسير ( عدا الإحكام الجاف)
ansi b16.3	تركيبات ملولبة من الحديد القابل للسحب ، 150 و 300 رطل. 
Ansi b16.4	تركيبات ملولبة من حديد زهر ، 125 و 250 رطل
ansi b16.9	تركيبات مصنعة بالمصنع من حديد مشكل ملحومة طرفيا
ansi b16.18	تركيبات لخطوط الضغط من برونز مصبوب ذات لحامات طرفية
ansi b16.22	تركيبات خطوط الضغط من نحاس وبرونز مشغولين ذات لحامات طرفية
ansi b16.23	تركيبات خطوط الصرف من برونز مصبوب ذات وصلات ملحومة - dwv
ansi b16.25	النهايات الملحومة طرفيا 
ansi b31.3	لائحة تمديدات مواسير الضغط 
ansi z21.22	صمامات تنفيس وخدمات إغلاق الغاز أوتوماتيكيا
ج	-	asme	الجمعية الأمريكية لمهندسي الميكانيكا
asme a40.8	اللائحة القومية للسباكة
asme b20.1	أسنان لولب الماسورة ــ أغراض عامة ( بوصة )
asme b1.20.7	أسنان ملولبة لتركيب الخرطوم
asme b 16.4	التركيبات من حديد الزهر الملولبة
asme b16.39	التركيبات من الحديد القابل للطرق الملولبة 
asme b31.9	تمديدات مواسير خدمة المبنى
section ix	لائحة مؤهلات أوعية الضغط الملحومة والملحومة بالنحاس
د	-	asse	الجمعية الأمريكية للهندسة الصحية 
ass 1003	صمامات تخفيض ضغط الماء لنظام إمداد المياه المنزلية
asse 1011	مانعات الفراغ في وصلات الخراطيم 
asse 1013	مانعات التدفق الرجعى الرئيسية مخفضة الضغط
هـ	-	awwa	الجمعية الأمريكية لأعمال المياه
awwa c110	تركيبات من حديد رمادي وحديد قابل للطرق 2 بوصة إلى 48 بوصة للماء والسوائل الأخرى ـ متضمنا awwa c110a (ansi a21.10a).
Awwa c606	المواصفات القياسية للوصلات المحززة وذات الأكتاف
awwa c651	المواصفات القياسية لتطهير مواسير المياه الرئيسية
awwa c652	المواصفات القياسية لتطهير مرافق تخزين المياه
awwa c700	المواصفات القياسية لعدادات المياه الباردة من النوع ذو الإزاحة
awwa c702	المواصفات القياسية لعدادات المياه الباردة من النوع المركب
awwa c900	المواصفات القياسية لمواسير الضغط من البولي فينيل كلورايد (pvc) 4 بوصة إلى 12 بوصة للماء
و	-	mss	جمعية التوحيد القياسي لصناع صناعة الصمامات وملحقاتها
mss sp-67	صمامات مجنحة
ز	-	saso	الهيئة العربية السعودية للمواصفات والمقاييس
saso - 14	مواسير مياه الشرب من البلاستيك غير اللدن (upvc)
saso - 15	طرق اختبار مواسير البلاستيك غير اللدن upvc لمياه الشرب


----------



## architect one (23 ديسمبر 2009)

1/3	التقديمات
أ-	بيانات المنتج والصانع : تقديم بيانات الصانع للمنتج والصيانة للبنود الموضحة في هذا القسم.
ب-	رسومات التنسيق : إعداد وتقديم رسومات التنسيق لتمديدات مواسير توزيع المياه .

1/4	الضمان
أ-	يقدم المقاول للمهندس ضمان كتابي يغطي التشغيل المرضي لتركيبات السباكة بجميع أجزائها لفترة عام واحد تالي لتاريخ القبول للأعمال . خلال هذه الفترة يقوم المقاول بإصلاح أو استبدال أي أعمال معيبة ودفع تكاليف أي إصلاح أو استبدال .

1/5	ضمان الجودة
أ-	المطابقة للائحة السباكة : الالتزام بالأجزاء القابلة للتطبيق من لائحة السباكة الموحدة (upc) طبعة 1994 ــ لائحة السباكة القومية الأساسية boca ونظام هيئة المنافع المحلي .


----------



## architect one (23 ديسمبر 2009)

جزء (2) : المنتجات
2/1	المواسير وتركيباتها
أ-	تكون مواسير إمداد المياه الساخنة والباردة داخل المبنى من مواسير البولي فينيل كلورايد المكلورة (CPVC) جدول 80 مطابقا للمواصفة القياسية ASTM D 2846 اللاصق الذائب طبقا للمواصفة القياسية ASTM D2564 . 
ب-	تكون المواسير الظاهرة من مواسير النحاس المطلي بالكروم ما لم يذكر خلاف ذلك بالرسومات.
ج-	يرجع إلى القسم 668 02 - نظام توزيع المياه بالنسبة للمواسير وتركيباتها خارج المبنى.

2/2	الصمامات
أ-	تكون حسب الموصف في القسم 100 15 - الصمامات.

2/3	قطع إضافية للمواسير
أ-	مانعات طرق المياه : من نوع المنفاخ بغلاف ومنفاخ الصلب غير القابل للصدأ (Stainless steel ) ومعدل ضغط 250 باوند/البوصة المربعة PSI ومختبرة طبقا لمقاييس PDI WH-201 .
ب-	التوصيـلات المرنة : منفاخ من الصلب غير القابل للصدأ مع غلاف واقي من سلك تسليح من برونز مرن منسوج ولها معدل ضغط عمل مياه 150 باوند/البوصة المربعة PSI ودرجة حرارة تشغيل 250ه فهرنهايت ومناسبة حتى حد أقصى 19 مم عدم تحاذى . تكون التوصيلات بحد طول أدنى 300 مم وأطراف بشفة أو ملولبة . الأطراف الارتشاحية لن تكون مقبولة .
ج-	الصنابير ذات النهاية الملولبة لتركيب الخراطيم : تكون بجسم برونز متكامل مع مانع تكون فراغ الخلخلة وقرص قابل للاستبدال بقرص جديد ومقبض تائي ومدخل NPT 19 مم ومخرج خرطوم 19 مم .
د-	مانعات رجوع التدفق : مجموعة ضغط منخفض تتكون من صمامات إغلاق للمداخل والمخارج وصفاية على المدخل . تتضمن المجموعة صنابير اختبار وصمام تنفيس للضغط المختلف موضوع بين صمامين عدم رجوع طبقا لمقاييس ASSE 1013 .
هـ-	صمامات التنفيس ( تخفيف الضغط )
1-	توريد مقاس مناسب لصمام تخفيف الضغط طبقا للائحة أوعية الضغط والغلايات ASME للسعة الموضحة للجهاز التي تركب من أجله .
2-	صمامات تنفيس كلا الضغط ودرجة الحرارة المشتركة: ذات جسم من البرونز ورافعة اختبار وثرموستات متطابقة مع لائحة متطلبات مقاييس ANSI Z 21.22 لقدرة خفض الحرارة. يعطى تنفيس للحرارة عند درجة210 فهرنهيت وتنفيس للضغط عن 150 رطل/البوصة المربعة psi .
و-	مانع الخلخلة: من نوع ضغط جوي ثابت أو صنبور خرطوم .

2/4	عداد المياه
أ-	يكون عداد المياه مطابقا لمقاييس AWWA ومتطلبات البلدية.

2/5	سخانات المياه الكهربائية
أ-	تكون سخانات المياه الكهربائية مناسبة للتركيب الرأسي والأفقي (حسب المطلوب) وتكون مزودة بأطرف رفع وقاعدة قناة انزلاق يتم تصميم وتركيب السخان طبقا لمقاييس الجزء 6 من ASME ومختبرات الضامن UL . يكون وعاء السخان مبطن بالزجاج وحماية انودية من ماغنسيوم ومختبر ضغطيا إلى 2 ميجا باسكال ضغط عمل . كامل الوعاء وأدوات التحكم الكهربائي تكون محاطة بغلاف من لوح معدني بتشطيب مينا فرن . يعزل الخزان بألياف زجاجية مضادة للحشرات الطفيلية وتزود الوحدات بمفاتيح تحكم وضبط حراري وعناصر تسخين مغمورة في النيكل كروم. يتم توصيل أسلاك السخانات مسبقا إلى أطراف التوصيل بدون لحام مختبرة بالمصنع وكاملة بصمامات تنفيس الحرارة والضغط طبقا لمقاييس ASME وتحمل بطاقة UL . سخانات الماء تحقق أو تتفوق على متطلبات المقاييس ASHRAE 90A-1980 لكفاءة الطاقة . تحقق سخانات الماء متطلبات SASO 11 أيضا.
ب-	تكون صمامات تخفيف الحرارة والضغط مطابقة لمعدلات ASME وكذلك صمام تخفيف الخلخلة يكون مطابقا لمقاييس ANSI Z21.22 . جميع الصمامات تكون بمقاس 3/4 بوصة ومعلمة ببطاقات تبعا لذلك .
ج-	يتم الرجوع إلى الرسومات للسعات المحددة لسخانات الماء والحد الأدنى للاستعادة والمعدلات الكهربائية .

2/6	عزل المواسير 
أ-	يكون عزل مواسير المياه الساخنة طبقا لمتطلبات القسم 250 15- عوازل الأعمال الميكانيكية.

2/7	المضخات
أ-	يرجع إلى القسم 160 15 - المضخات .

2/8	أدوات تعليق الماسورة والدعامات
أ-	يرجع إلى القسم 140 15 - أدوات التعليق والدعامات .


----------



## architect one (23 ديسمبر 2009)

جزء (3) : التنفيذ
3/1	تغذية المياه 
أ-	تمتد خدمة تغذية المياه من المخارج ذات الصمامات إلى خط المياه العمومي عند نقطة الوصل. تركب جميع الصمامات والعدادات وغيرها من المكونات حسب الموضح لعمل نظام تغذية مياه كامل.

3/2	التركيب
أ-	انظر قسم 050 15 ـ المواد والطرق الأساسية لتعليمات التركيب للمواسير بشكل عام. يرجع إلى الرسومات لمزيد من التفاصيل .

3/3	مراقبة الجودة بالموقع
أ-	عام : لا ينبغي تحويط أو تغطية أو أن يوضع في التشغيل نظام تمديد المواسير إلا بعد معاينته واختباره واعتماده بواسطة المهندس . يجب الكشف عن جميع الأعمال للاختبار والتي سبق إخفاؤها أو تغطيتها قبل معاينتها واختبارها واعتمادها من المهندس . يتم إخطار المهندس قبل الوقت المحدد لتلك المعاينة بفترة 24 ساعة على الأقل. تجهز تقارير المعاينة والاختبار لمراجعة المهندس .
ب-	الاختبار : ينبغي اختبار تمديدات مواسير تغذية وتوزيع المياه والخزانات قبل تغطيتها أو إخفاءها . يتم اختبار جميع نظام المواسير عند ضغط ماء استاتيكى مرة ونصف ضغط التشغيل المتوقع بدون تجاوز معدلات معايرة الضغط لمواد نظام التمديدات وإثبات إحكامها عند هذا الضغط . يتم عزل مصدر الاختبار وتركه لفترة أربعة ساعات . إذا تم إجراء الاختبار في قطاعات يقدم تقرير مفصل لكل اختبار كاملا بالرسم التخطيطي للجزء المختبر من النظام .
ج-	الأعمال المعيبة : ينبغي إصلاح الأعمال المعيبة من النظام مثل التسرب وفقد الضغط الملاحظ أثناء الاختبار ـ ويتم تحديد العيوب وإصلاحها على المستوى المقبول للمهندس . يتم إصلاح جميع التسربات والعيوب بمواد جديدة وإعادة اختبار النظام أو جزء منه حتى يتم الحصول على نتائج مرضية .
د-	يتم إعداد تقارير لكافة الاختبارات والإصلاحات المطلوبة وتقدم للمهندس للمراجعة والاعتماد.

3/4	التنظيف والتعقيم 
ينظف ويعقم نظام تمديدات مواسير المياه وخزانات المياه حسب التالي :
أ-	تعقم جميع نظم توريد المياه الجديدة والأجزاء للنظام القائم الذي تم التغيير فيه أو تمديده أو إصلاحه قبل الاستخدام . تستخدم وسائل التنظيف والتعقيم الموصوفة في أيا من awwa c651 أو awwa c652 أو حسب الموصوف فيما بعد .
1-	يغسل نظام التمديدات باستخدام ماء شرب نظيف حتى اختفاء المياه المتسخة في نقاط المنافذ أو المخارج للماء .
2-	يملأ النظام أو أجزاءه بالماء / ومحلول الكلور والمحتوى على الأقل 50 جزء في المليون من الكلور . يعزل ( يغلق الصمام) النظام أو جزء منه ويترك لمدة 24 ساعة .
3-	يفرغ النظام أو جزء منه من المحلول السابق ويعاد ملئه بمحلول ماء / كلور يحتوي على الأقل على 200 جزء في المليون من الكلور ويقفل النظام ويترك لمدة 3 ساعات.
4-	بعد فترة الترك هذه يغسل النظام بماء شرب نظيف حتى تختفي آثار الكلور من الماء القادم من النظام .
5-	تقدم عينات للماء في زجاجات معقمة مأخوذة في حضور المهندس لمختبر مستقل للفحص البيولوجي . يعاد هذا الإجراء إذا كانت نتائج الاختبار تشير إلى وجود تلوث .
6-	يتم إعداد تقارير بجميع إجراءات التنظيف والتعقيم وتقديمها إلى المهندس للاعتماد .

3/5	الرسومات حسب المنفذ
أ-	يعد ويقدم المقاول رسومات حسب المنفذ قابلة للاستنساخ للمهندس . جميع المراجعات والحذف و / أو الإضافات إلى مختلف تركيبات السباكة تكون معلمة بالرصاص الأحمر .
ب-	الملحقات والأعمال التخصصية مثل وصلات الماسورة المرنة ومانعات طرق المياه ومنظمات ضغط الماء ومانعات الخلخلة والصنابير ... الخ ـ تكون طبقا لما يعتمده المهندس.


----------



## السيد احمد (15 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ايمن حسين (20 ديسمبر 2012)

رائع جدا حبذا لو القينا الضوء على انواع الصمامات واماكن استخدامها


----------



## meskif (3 يناير 2015)

ألف شكر على المعلومات القيمة التي افدتنا بها و ننتظر المزيد


----------



## اسكندرية مدينتى (20 يوليو 2015)

سوال سو اقوم بعمل خط مياه شرب تغذية للشركتى ماهى المادة المناسبة علما بان الخط فوق سطح الارض 
(صلب كربون asma a106 ام اقوم بجلفنة المواسير على الساخن من الداخل والخارج


----------



## kazali016 (20 سبتمبر 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

